# Derelict Church Pembrokeshire



## Pedrfardd (Oct 17, 2012)

Mounton Chapel
St Michael's Chapel, originally the parish church, is derelict. It has a nave with a tall bellcote and a porch at the western end and a chancel, which was built at a different time. The porch has a reset 15C doorway and there is a piscina with a trefoiled head in the chancel. The nave has square mullioned windows and a king-post roof, part of the 19C restoration work.
The church appears isolated now, but four old roads converge on it, and there may be a lost village nearby. There are several springs to the east.




Mounton Gate by Pedrfardd, on Flickr




Mounton Church by Pedrfardd, on Flickr




Mounton beams by Pedrfardd, on Flickr




Mounton Altar by Pedrfardd, on Flickr




Mounton Alcove by Pedrfardd, on Flickr




Aged Mounton by Pedrfardd, on Flickr




Mounton stone by Pedrfardd, on Flickr




Mounton Altar by Pedrfardd, on Flickr


----------



## Wakey Lad (Oct 17, 2012)

I love places like this - Cheers for posting


----------



## perjury saint (Oct 17, 2012)

*Thats rather lovely that is...*


----------



## night crawler (Oct 17, 2012)

Pretty neat do like the photo's


----------



## Judderman62 (Oct 17, 2012)

like it..very nice mate


----------



## Pedrfardd (Oct 17, 2012)

http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/48045 

Didn't get decent photo of the outside as it was surrounded by beef cattle - so here is one - it literally is in the middle of a field ..


----------



## nelly (Oct 18, 2012)

Awwwww, take me here!!!


----------



## Silent Hill (Oct 18, 2012)

Lovely is that


----------



## flyboys90 (Oct 18, 2012)

Cracking photos.


----------



## Hendreforgan (Oct 18, 2012)

Wonderful location and a great subject, I'm sure you're right too about a "long lost parish", the existence of a large "enclosure" the the south east and a "fort" to the north east seem to indicate an important spot . . . but, perhaps most interesting, is the "dent" caused in the boundary of the Forestry Commission land known as Canaston Wood must also indicate sizable church grounds.

The beauty of it's location means little chance of being spoilt by graffiti . . . wonderful pix!


----------

